# It's official!!!!



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Dixie my in house service dog in training will graduate on the 7th of Dec. After her performance the night that I required emergency care and a long discussion with the foundation she came from we decided that she had earned her right to wear the vest and join the ranks of dogs in service. The best part of the story for those of you who have been following her shaky progress is that she has been paired with me and will remain in my home to become my official service dog. So now I have the best of both worlds, a pair of companion dogs and my very own service dog to boot!! Dixies climb to stardom has been a little shaky after her run in with thunder, but we have desensitized her to the point that she is no longer reactive to thunder or lightning in all but the most severe storms that are directly overhead. So on Saturday Dixie will go from long term foster to full fledged Service Dog.... She just needed the right handler to really blossom and grow into her calling.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice job. No dog makes it to that point without hitting adversity at some point. Glad to hear yours made it through. Congrats!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats to you and Dixie.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Thats good news Bob! The end result says a lot about the handler (You).


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Yay. Awesome job by both of you guys.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats Bob!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Well done! Congratulations 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats to you and Dixie.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Had Dix out and about today in her vest and she was prancing and very happy to have her vest on and to be working again. As soon as I picked it up and told her Paws she got right up and did the paws on a chair so I could put her vest on without having to bend over so far. She really wanted to go out and prance around once we started to the door. It took a few minutes to get her to settle down and stop pulling, but she did just fine and was visibly very happy to have her vest and to be working with me. She didn't want to come back in the house or take off her vest when we got back home, she wanted to go make another 2 mile lap so she could show off for the little black mongrel up the street. He always charges the street, but stops way short so he doesn't get too close and get bitten. He is a hienz 57 that runs free and is intact so I don't expect him to last long in the neighborhood before he gets run over or animal control picks him up down the street from his home. I keep threatening to put a leash on him and take him for a walk and see if I cant tire him out and help him quit trying to charge stuff in the street. I may just do it one day since his owner isn't very interested in keeping him safe or doing any training. Oh well, just another cause to get involved in if I start trying to train all the dogs in the neighborhood...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Dixie.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Well done!!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Quick update!!!

Dixie graduated Saturday evening and did great with the crowd and noise. We were a little concerned when she hesitated at the door but we decided to use a door that was less congested and she walked right in like she owned the place and had been coming there forever. After the Passing of the leash in the graduation receiving line was done we were just about to head back to our seats in the room when they gave her the Service Dog of the year award at Guardian Angels due to her overcoming her lightning issue and possibly saving my life when she alerted and woke me and my wife when I had a breathing attack that was turning me blue and I was losing consciousness. So not only did she finally graduate and become a full fledged paired Service Dog for me she also received an award for doing her job in a stressfull situation for a relatively new handler after a very short time in our home. I am soooo proud of my Dixie Doodle dog, she is going to grow into one awesome service dog ad she gets a bit older and a bit more mature. She just turned 2 last month so she is just barely past being a puppy and doing all the puppy things like chewing, teething, land sharking, and ignoring commands...I am really looking forward to a good long life with her and hoping that she will be the last dog I ever need. As soon as I get the pics from the ceremony I promise I will post them up!!!

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Kat Tastic (Nov 26, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Dixie!!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

That's amazing! Congratulations to you and her! Your time and patience has shown through with her overcoming those trials and tribulations :3

Maybe you should just strap a leash on that Heinz 57 find him a good home and tell his owner you don't know what happened XD

J/K obviously....>.> (insert devious smile)


----------

